# Missy Day 358 Tovero Filly Updated Pics Page 27!



## rubyviewminis (Oct 25, 2012)

I thought I might as well try to start a thread for Missy who is at the 6 month mark today, day 180. She was bred only once on April 28th so that made the wait much easier than last time. I am thinking strongly about joining Marestare when we get closer to have help.

One question I hope to get some help with is her diet. We had 4 tons of wonderful mix grass hay and felt very lucky to get it and at a reasonable price in these times. Especially here where it is hard to find any kind of feed that I want. Since it had some fescue mixed in I slowly took Missy off of it and now she is on alfalfa fulltime. Alfalfa was the only other hay we could find and had to drive to Idaho to buy it. I don't like her eating only that but wondered what others think. She also gets Safechoice Special Care and Omegashine. I would just prefer to have her on feeds other than those, but it is hard to find much else here. I CAN get Nutrena mare and foal on a steady basis, but she did well on the original Safechoice before. Then as foaling gets close what can I use for bedding? Right now its shavings and I can't use the grass hay, I can't find any other either. I can get chopped straw, and pelleted bedding but that is about it unless someone has other ideas. I will continue to look.

Missy is in good weight and at 33"she has never been a problem feeding. When she is full, she quits and I wish the others were like that! Last foaling we had to let her hooves go for the last 4 months because she would get lame if trimmed, even light trims. So far I have her trims up to date and she isn't sensitive. She is 7 and this is her 3rd foal. First was an easy textbook birthing, the next one on my watch was a white knuckled event. We are hoping for an easy foaling this time.

Thank you for any help!


----------



## JAX (Oct 26, 2012)

I have not used the feeds you mention so will not address that question. Alfalfa hay should be fine as long as she is not becoming obese on it. It will also help with the added calcium requirements of a pregnant/lactating mare. I know some people dont like to use shavings to foal in but I have had no problems YET with it. I use pine shavings and I try to find the larger flakes so less chance for the foal to inhale them or get them in the eyes. My vet said no to the pelleted bedding because it becomes so fine and they can inhale or get in in their eyes when laying down. Last year I used the pelleted underneath a good thick layer of pine shavings, it worked pretty good but was always worried about the fine particles flying around. If I ever have another mare foaling out i will probably try the shredded paper bedding as I have heard good things about it from knowledgable owners. Good Luck to you and Missy both!


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 27, 2012)

As I'm in the UK I cant really offer an opinion on those feeds either Becky. My girls are all out at grass 24/7 until a month before foaling, when they come in at night and get fed a balancer and ad lib hay. As long as Missy is looking well and has her full ration of vitamins and minerals, then I would think any 'maintaining' feed would be fine until the last month of her pregnancy.

Here we are straw users for foaling - loads of straw well stamped down to form a thick base and then lots more on top to give a nice 'soft' layer for Momma's tummy to sink into when she lays down (think big deep Mattress plus a comforter on your bed!) and for baby to snuggle into once born. Works well for us.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you, I guess straw will be best then unless I find another source of soft grass where I can get a bale or two for bedding later. I was using ration balancers, but now I can't even get those in. Thank you and I will keep reading here.


----------



## BriarwoodAcres (Oct 28, 2012)

we currently have our mare in SC Special Care, Its formulated for pregnant and lactating mares. We're leaving her on it as it fits her needs as well as everyone else. Ive also had wonders with the mare and foal feel by Nutrena. This is the first time I've tried the Special Care so we will see. So far so good!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Oct 29, 2012)

For some reason, my email is once again not getting new postings. But my email has been weird lately anyway.

I just opened another bale of the alfalfa and they had told me it had Timothy mixed in most of the bales, and boy this one is about 50/50 which just thrills me! Thanks for the SC post, they really like it and I do too.

About your camera question, we got a hard wired black and white camera from Wal Mart and it worked great for about $28. But then I got another color, low light, wireless system at Wal Mart for about $70 and they both still work great. I have been thinking hard on getting Marestare too as time gets closer. I will have to check into it.


----------



## Wings (Oct 29, 2012)

I use hay for bedding if I have to bring them in but that's because I'm lucky enough to grow my own! Before that I used straw though, straw and hay are the only things I would use in a foal stall.

Like Anna my girls are out on good grass for most of their pregnancy, they come in a month out and get a small feed of oats, lucerne chaff and a broodmare feed. I top that with a vitamin supplement. You really want to keep the feeds small as they don't have a lot of space for it with the foal in the way. Also you shouldn't increase suddenly after the birth as it can hit their system hard. I have a small feed, minus the oats, with mollasses ready for post birth which I add warm water to. The mares can't resist that treat


----------



## rubyviewminis (Nov 9, 2012)

Mmm. I was debating if I should switch Missy to Mare & Foal for the higher protein, but it also has higher starch and sugar. Now I have never had problems wiht her and at 33" she has more 'body' to feed than tiny ones. She and foal did very well on regular Safechoice last pregnancy.

I have been wondering tho how soon after foaling it would be safe for her to go back on grass with fescue. I am not going to put her on it, she need sthe alfalfa, but it is tiresome keeping her seperate from her friends who can eat it. Just curious if anyone can relate. thanks!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you Dianne! I don't have pasture unfortunately, it's mixed grass hay bales with a little fescue in the mix. I appreciate the advice. My second batch of alfalfa has almost a 50% soft orchard grass in it which made me happy! We have lots of dry lot here lol. I wondered if it would effect her milk production after foaling.

Today is day 200! I hadn't felt any foal movement for awhile, but today even with Missy not eating that baby was kicking up a storm! Can you see the big smile on my face! I'm still giggling about my vet doubting pregnancy with only one sneaky mare breeding.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Nov 19, 2012)

Touch and go with Missy's laminitis episode. I started another thread for help earlier. My vet gave me a lot of information and a diet until we get back results on the hay tests. I have the grass with fescue in another building so none is near the other hay, per my vet. She is on soaked and rinsed beet pulp, 24 hour soaked and rinsed Timothy hay that I was able to trade for three bales for the time being, and her Omegashine, soaked and rinsed Timothy pellets and probiotics. She is on camera in her deeply bedded stall 24 hours until my vet feels she can go out into her sand pen. I ice her hooves twice a day with her little soaking boots and sponges I cut to fit in them. She loves the soaks. We caught her early, but I hadn't gotten word to take her off the Safechoice Special Care or to soak the Timothy yet (she hadn't eaten much and needed to eat) and one of those put more heat right back into her hooves again. So I am bagging and soaking Timothy in nets for her and beet pulp in the house and its cold out and raining daily, but at least it isn't snowing and subzero! With heated buckets and chicken waterers it's tough running extension cords to all this and I have to keep Jewel in the pen so she has company or she gets really upset. If the weather turns worse I guess Jewel gets to wear her blankie early, she does have two sides of that area that blocks all the storms tho, and could really loose some weight there. I am putting her on ;the same diet only she and I are getting exercise more intensely with it. Have to look for the fun somewhere. After our hay analysis we will discuss other vitamin/mineral supplements she can have. I found a very good one at Smartpak - Smartcontol IR or the vet might just want to keep her on Omegashine. I learned that I have to avoid any supplement that contains alfalfa meal or other common grain bases. Beet pulp base for pelleted supplements are okay, the protein, and NSC which you have to learn what that includes in total have to be eliminated. I have always fed mixed grass hay and Safechoice then added Omegashine and physillium, no treats and they get exercise. Missy has a pastern injury that doesn't bother her with her normal self running around, but I can't take her for walks or ever drive her as it would put too much stress on her. I have only added alfalfa when she was in foal, or to foals, weanlings, and yearlings mixed with grass. So this is a lesson in that IR and Laminitis can still happen, tho we believe hers is pregnancy induced. Lesson learned for me, just hope it helps someone else too!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks Dianne. We took Missy off the Fescue mix a little earlier to integrate her to the other hay, and that along with too much pain from a severe laminits episode can sometimes cause a release of progesterone I think she said, which could lead to abortion. *sigh* She has been doing very well, but does not care for her cardboard Timothy hay. We are still waiting for hay test results to formulate a diet. She did want me to start easing up and gradually lessen the soak time, or use warm water and see how she does.

So even though she is a picky, slow eater, very, very active, and never overweight, this can happen. Got some pictures of her today, she finally grew some winter coat in and after taking this picture I noticed her left eye. So got some warm water, she had hair stuck in it *sigh*




WIDE LOAD


----------



## Bonny (Nov 26, 2012)

Missy is so cute! Hope all goes well for you


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 27, 2012)

Hope all continues to go well for you and Missy - you really are doing all you can for her! It's great that you are getting so much help from your vet too.

Fingers crossed for you both, please keep us updated on her progress.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi all, day 222 update! Hay tests were done and in, and my vet developed a diet. So, my alfalfa/orchard mix turned out to be way high in sugars but the straight alfalfa was below 10% so we are slowly with probiotics starting her on that. As she is changed she also gets soaked and rinsed beet pulp, soaked timothy cubes and pellets, Omegashine (which the experts said was one of the best supplements for horse that are IR or Cushings) and LMF Super Supplement Grass formula until she is up to 3# of alfalfa if she can tolerate it, then the Super Supplement for Alfalfa. She did loose some weight since she does not like Timothy hay with all of the taste soaked out of it, but since it was through MUCH EFFORT that I finally got a feed store to get in Timothy cubes, she like them very much. Even tho it isn't real cold here I am going to blanket her at night to try and help get her weight up. And we have progressed to not having to soak her hay!! That was quite a chore with the rain and 40 degree weather.I am checking her all the time and she is doing well and seems much happier! I am too when not on a restrictive diet lol. Baby is still quite active.

forgot to add that surprisingly the Safechoice Special Care DID cause flair ups in her. Still scratching my head on that, but the LMF feed is a better quality anyway.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Feb 11, 2013)

I have been trying to paste an article from TheHorse.com but with the updated site I can't and gave up experimenting. It is very informative and interesting describing metabolic syndrome as an effect of equine pregnancy.

Today is 289 days and we just keep getting lots of snow. This was taken a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Feb 11, 2013)

Lol, its so fuzzy and warm too. Uhm, how do I put an article in pdf formatting?


----------



## rubyviewminis (Feb 11, 2013)

*slaps head* of course


----------



## rubyviewminis (Mar 1, 2013)

Now we are *officially* on public cam. It quit streaming yesterday I guess but is back on, don't know why. I update on the marestare foaling and updates forum and will try to here as well. It is FINALLY sunny and warm out and Missy is out during the day with her buddies cavorting and sunbathing. Her water balloon all shaved and bouncy lol. Starting tonight I will lock her in, and put a buddy next to her so she won't get upset like last night. Husband has been versed in "turn on the light if I am not home for the barn cam". 3/24 is day 330 but she tends to go to 340 days. She has a habit of absolutely nothing, not even a V shape (except first baby) then 8 hours before foaling had a huge swollen bag and tested ready to foal. She just stood staring at the sky all night then the minute I quit watching to get pants on she dropped and started pushing. She shows absolutely no other signs. I have little experience and hope this foaling has no problems like last time, and need lots of help. Please do not hesitate to call me if you think she needs to be looked at. As she gets closer if I have to go somewhere for very long, I will post it and put her inside on cam and have my phone. I will try to only leave if my hubby is home. I hope we have no further issues with the streaming view. Once again I want to thank Heather for her patience, and taking care of everything even with a foal due any moment. You are the best!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 1, 2013)

Have I missed where you posted your cam connection for us? Please could you post it again here - will save me going on a long search!!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Mar 1, 2013)

Lol, thank you Diane! I am still new to this and trying to find time to learn all the marestare site stuff also, and the new phone.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks Diane (xx), but now it says 'cam not found' - perhaps it has been turned off for a while?

ps. Time is 3.47am on the cam.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Mar 2, 2013)

We're here. Dan got to the phone for whoever called, no one there, went and checked on Missy and all was well. SO glad he remembered and followed my instructions. Only he needs to make sure the my cell is on, and he gets me up. For some reason, again, my computer shut down. It had some kind of error, but I am checking all updates to make sure it doesn't do it again and restart and shut down the cam. Thank you for watchful eyes. The second phone number is a wireless landline and now that I am getting almost over this flu, it is going next to the bed with the cell "turned on". New cell I haven't even used it yet. We havebeen working on this about 3 weeks I think now, so eveything has the kinks worked out when she foals. If not I am sleeping with her




.

She is out for the daytime until later on.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Mar 2, 2013)

Dan found some splitters and S cables so we will have the cam down to try inserting the large television monitor for our viewing again at home. Then I can see her from almost anywhere in the house. It shouldn't be long, and for now she is locked in at night and has in and out access during the day.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 3, 2013)

12.40 am and cam i s down so I sent a text


----------



## Eagle (Mar 3, 2013)

I called Becky but got the answering machine


----------



## Eagle (Mar 3, 2013)

I called the other number and managed to wake Becky, she is looking into it now


----------



## rubyviewminis (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you Renee, it must have been my voice mail on my new cell. It should have rang me, will check the settings out, I may have them wrong.

I suspect something is going on with my Windows Update, so after making coffee the cam may go down as I look into that. My support guys will help, and I will manually update too..


----------



## Eagle (Mar 3, 2013)

yes make sure you switch off all automatic updates


----------



## rubyviewminis (Mar 3, 2013)

Heather switched off all updates, but I checked and reset whatever I could find and manually applied some updates. Still some more to do so the cam might go off a time or two in the next few hours. Windows 8 is very annoying, and I lost my connection amongst all of the rechecking *sigh*. I sure hope I get all the rest of the kinks worked out. If it happens again tonight er tomorrow morning? I will get in touch with Heather or Frank Jr to see what they can find or suggest.

Question, how do I set the time correct on the cam link you see? It is an hour ahead of me.

I have a confession. I just quit yelling at me because last night I was rereading my foaling book and apparently when laid it down to go hit the hay, I left my cell on it in the living room! No wonder you couldn't get me! AWH! So I am gluing velcro to the phone and my shoulder. Glad that slid under the radar of my hubby, he would not let me ever forget.

Anyway, its good to see Missymama laying down for so long and sleeping, unusual for her. Her bag is still snug up tight. If she follows true to form she will get a smallish/medium bag in a couple of weeks, then when baby and mom decide they are ready it will swell huge in a short amount of time and I will have my coat and snow boots on ready and waiting.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Mar 3, 2013)

Anyone else having problems getting on the Marestare website?


----------



## happy appy (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm on their website and your cam link. Works good


----------



## Eagle (Mar 3, 2013)

MS had a few problems this morning I think


----------



## Eagle (Mar 4, 2013)

1.00 am and I can see her



The silly girl is eating whilst laying down! It is a little early for breakfast in bed


----------



## Eagle (Mar 4, 2013)

All is quiet at 4.30 am


----------



## rubyviewminis (Mar 4, 2013)

My daughter visited last week and took some amazing pictures of Missy and Music. Missy was running around in the snow just having a ball. I was so glad to see her perk up and be her energetic self again since she has been pretty quiet this pregnancy.


----------



## atotton (Mar 4, 2013)

Those are great pictures. She captured some nice action shots!


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Mar 4, 2013)

What an unusual striped main. Very beautiful horse


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 4, 2013)

Fabulous pictures of a very beautiful girl!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 5, 2013)

Ahh I just love to see them so happy


----------



## Eagle (Mar 5, 2013)

All is quiet at 2.50 am


----------



## rubyviewminis (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you everyone. She has taken to not eating everything and throwing it on the mat or out in the dirt again! I spend so much time making up different concoctions just for her to eat. Time to throw more straw and timothy in the shavings. If I try to hide it she will root around for it. I should draw a smile on her white butt spot to go with the two dots, she frustrates me so much sometimes.

Do they start getting a bag at about the same time as the previous pregnancy? She still has nothing, nada, no way jose, aint happinen. And last time she had a medium bag for 2 1/2 months before foaling! I don't know how you all go through this every year!

And how do we get a recording of the birth? I found out how to on my laptop on Marestare, but I can't find the app they posted to be able to watch a recording.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 6, 2013)

If there is a moderator awake when she foals they will record the birth for you and then put it on Youtube for you to see.

Most mares take around 6 weeks to bag up and usually follow a routine each year but food intake and weather can also influence them. Just try and relax and enjoy the preparations. I know it is easy for me to say as I don't have any mares foaling this year.

We are here holding your hand through this


----------



## rubyviewminis (Mar 6, 2013)

6 weeks? crap. She's due latest at 340 April 3rd. Oh well, I sure want warmer weather.

So the moderators record if and when they are there while the foaling goes on? That would be wonderful. This baby is even more active than her other one, the princess. So I'm feeling another filly coming



. Thanks for your ever watchful help, soo much.


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 6, 2013)

I can see her on cam! She has Casper on her butt (well, sorta). You need to go ahead and add the smiley - like you said. that would be quite cool!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Mar 7, 2013)

Casper lol! Never thought of that. Her appetite when she is in foal is really frustrating, especially since there is only so many things I can let her eat.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Mar 16, 2013)

Took some pictures of Missy today when I realized that she finally had almost a V belly and she is day 322! I really think she will go to at least April 3rd though which is 340 days. She had a chiropractic adjustment today and seemed to enjoy it. Baby foal was giving us all a big show rolling around and kicking high up. I couldn't give her a bath so my blades did not want to cut even for her foaling shave. I still have to coax her all the time to eat what she is supposed to. I can't figure out how I edited the thread title to show I added pictures, guess I am running around and marestaring too much to sleep lol. Found out how to edit the title by accident


----------



## Eagle (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks for the update, she looks great.


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 17, 2013)

She's looking awesome!

Do you have photos of her other "kids"?


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 17, 2013)

Whether she is eating properly or being picky - she looks fabulous!!

How's her udder looking?


----------



## rubyviewminis (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you! Her udder is still tucked up tight and deflated lol. Looking for her 1st and 2nd foal pics I reviewed her foaling record, she went 342 the first foal, had a small/medium bag about a month before, and with the last one, no confirmed due date, but she did go over 340 days for sure, had a small bag for 3 weeks, then medium bag the next couple of months! I know. Poor baby, she picks constantly and hasn't lost weight so she must be eating enough, she looks and moves like she's feeling quite large.

Her first foal a colt




Second foal our little princess Jewel


----------



## rubyviewminis (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh, thank you! On the other side, You saw that beautiful filly Masq produced in 2011, Bliss at Ravenloft.




And Jewel last summer




So although unplanned, this baby is very wanted. I don't care what gender (I suspect another filly) or what baby looks like, just healthy and happy with a safe delivery for Missy



.


----------



## cassie (Mar 18, 2013)

aww gorgeous babies! Jewel is lovely!

hopefulyl wont be too much longer and you will see baby no. 3


----------



## Eagle (Mar 21, 2013)

She looks restless tonight. Thanks for sharing pics, her babies are gorgeous, this is so exciting


----------



## rubyviewminis (Mar 22, 2013)

Okay, I am mentally beating Missy with her wasted hay stems! And I just love how she goes into her stall from her pen, to PEE! Awh! She can be so irritating like a little brat the last two months of pregnancy. Course I have only experienced the last and this one. Then I go out there to be all irritated and clean up after her and try to offer more menu options, and she gives me that big brown eyed look and wants rubs



It is snowing again after those really warm temps so she is in and out. I was sick all night so didn't check her udder this morning, but will pretty soon. I am hoping for _anything_!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 23, 2013)

Did she lose her appetite during her last pregnancies? She isn't restig much in the last few nights, she just keeps going back to pick at her hay.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Mar 23, 2013)

I forgot, there are 4 places people are wanting the info we got back on that. Her alfalfa/orchard hay was above NSC(nonstructural carbs) @ well over 11%. This number is arrived at by combining the total of WSC(water soluble carbs or simple sugars ie fructans, some glucans, and pectin), and ESC (ethanol soluble carbs or a subset of WSC representing sugar fructans in feeds that directly influence blood sugar. Our just alfalfa measured at 9.3% total which is below the target 10%. The vitamin and mineral content is a long list, I haven't been able to yet get my scanner online, too much else going on, or I would scan and post it. Anyway her diet is to be as close to 31/2 lbs alfalfa, her % of Omegahorseshine (full of flax and antioxidents which is what pregnant and IR horses need), Karbo Combo immune booster (kept her from full blown founder), LMF super supplement (balancer) for alfalfa forage, and try to get her to eat alfalfa/timothy pellets and/or cubes soaked, beet pulp rinsed. She also has Timothy hay. I did have them at certain measurements for her weight, but as finicky as she has been I throw anything I can at her if she will eat it. She waffles on what she likes each meal. I just keep rotating. So she has a big variety, the only thing she can't have is, the grass hay they all eat which has fescue which started the problem, apples, carrots, and horse treats. I don't give any of them those since she could smell and hear that a mile away lol.

Last pregnancy she was just as finicky. But at that time I had just bought her bred, had never dealt with laminits, and so we had to quit hoof trims on her at 8 months along because she would go lame. I thought it was a hoof sensitivity during pregnancy like our Quarter Horses. Apparently she gets sensitive like gestational diabetes. Once she foals it goes away, but I have learned a lot and completely changed the *safe* diet I had them all on.

I forgot, I always fed her Safechoice which she loves, and it had too many ingredients that raise blood sugar. I was quite surprised so pulled all our horses off it. I feed them all LMF feeds now, I can't get ADM or Progressive anymore, but the LMF feeds are fabulous. Coincidentally that is what my vet fed her mare.

She has been restless and out-of-sorts lately at night. I wonder if the foal is making her uncomfortable also. She had problems peeing for awhile there until the foal shifted. I feed the others what she tosses, dunks, and spits on lol. They will eat anything. She is just having a heck of a time I think this pregnancy. I am also going to switch horses next to her to see if that makes a difference, Masq has been a bad boy and in the pen next to her and last night she seemed to be focusing on the adjoining wall. So I will see if that helps.

One other thing is that the other vet I had (Mr. Idiot) kept telling me she never needed floating. This vet looked and showed me a big point on her front top molar?, and now I can't get her floated until she foals and the foal is a month or two along. So that is a problem for my girl, and she is trying to refuse to eat any stems, and they are fine alfalfa stems, and any cubes. Of course the cubes have stems AWH!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Mar 23, 2013)

Veterinarians that use anesthesia. I'm plain lucky to have a decent vet here, and a chiropractor! It would be wonderful to have an equine dentist, they aren't allowed to practice here tho unless they are a vet. Nevada is surprisingly strict about everything, go figure. I could tell a few stories about working the front of medical offices here, and handling the *brothel* employees. I had no idea I was so *innocent and unwordly* lol.

Oh yes. My dear vet tried his best, but I finally just bought a miniature speculum. It is impossible to float decently without one.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Mar 24, 2013)

I think I have "collected" enough miniature stuff to open a tack store. I have been eyeing our saddles and such that just sit there, thinking about just selling all that to get my cart and harnesses for everyone. It's hard to let go of a lifetime of riding and collecting nice tack.

Well, Missy is shedding like she is going bald, and she had a lot of fun today running around with her buds. She amazes me how she fast she can move and how good her balance is with that big balloon she has to carry lol. I also hold my breath, scared she will slide or have a fall. Maybe the extra exercise will help her appetite.

Still holding that udder flat and tight up.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Mar 24, 2013)

A guardian angel wing on her shoulder. It hides under her heavy mane.



and we pass by day 330............I don't mind. She cooked Jewel very well, with beautiful color lol.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Mar 26, 2013)

Update, nothing new.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm with ya! I hope your able to get some decent sleep tonight...


----------



## rubyviewminis (Mar 31, 2013)

nothing, no udder news to post. I asked Dan to hoist her up and start shaking up and down.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 31, 2013)

LOL!! I seem to remember offering to send a large hat pin to Heidi when her gorgeous little mare Peanut kept us all waiting for ages - it seemed like forever at the time, but in the end she produced a very special little colt, well worth the wait!!

Maybe the threat of a hat pin to 'pop' that tummy would work?


----------



## rubyviewminis (Mar 31, 2013)

hehehe. Dan was just saying today how hard her tummy was. She looks normal until she turns to walk to you, then poor baby disappears into a furry mass of hair and belly.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 3, 2013)

Well, crap. Cam was frozen for me this morning, I will see what marestare can find out after I do morning chores.

Today...some people have mares with foals, Missy? No signs.........again. Aiming for 350 days. Last foal I know was well over 350 days but the breeder was unsure of exact breeding dates. The foal was huge with overgrown hooves at birth. Missy cooks them well. She had a nice day yesterday and seemed relaxed and comfortable and ate better (finally!)


----------



## Eagle (Apr 4, 2013)

cam is down, sending text now


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello faithful aunties. We have had a lot of turmoil here lately, and then the cam stream was down. We just started with Marewatchers and are thrilled to have a public cam again since Missy is so important to us. I apologize for the inconvenience to all who called or texted, I had no idea until this morning that the original link was still there. Nothing could be resolved with the other cam stream down and I didn't want anyone wasting their time with not knowing when it would be up or off. I humbly ask anyone who can, to help us watch over Missy again. She is just now getting a tiny udder and going off feed here and there. Since there was so much confusion all around I will put our new cam link here also. All the phones still work, we only answered one earlier today because we didn't know you all could still see a non streaming link. Soooo sorry!

http://www.marewatchers.com/cam/rubyviewminis.html


----------



## cassie (Apr 7, 2013)

sorry to hear that you have been having cam problems, have got your new link up and camera looks great



we are all ready to watch your pretty girls have her little baby now! ;D


----------



## Eagle (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank goodness you are back



I was worried so I asked one of the mods on MS to contact you as I couldn't get the cam to come up.

I will add her back to my list of girls to watch at night


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 8, 2013)

You guys make me want to start crying with gratitude! I have been out in a snowstorm this morning to take care of the managerie we have. Missy is free to go in and out, except that I closed the outside gate so she only has her pen and stall. I have been so tired I don't remember if or where I posted that she moved from a flat tire udder to a maybe something is there udder, and a little in front of her udder. One thing I am certain of is that she will foal in April





I wanted to ask about something. Yesterday evening at her flank, or just in front, I thought the foal was rolling, but it kept rolling again and again, her body there not the foal. Her breathing didn't sync with it, so I was wondering if there are any thoughts on what was going on. It was on both sides, but the right more than the left. I hope that makes sense. Course at this point I may be hallucinating.

This time Angel at Marewatchers had me go into something I didn't know about, which was to change the power options to do nothing. Also I had the cam window up you guys watch so that I would know at a glance if it stopped streaming. She said that will interfere, and showed me how to use the flash encoder box to move around. So there should be no issues of interference and she will call the second there is so that we know and can adjust a setting. She made me the cutest logo and farm page! They have lots of nice features that make everything simple, and organized.

Once again, I think highly of all of you!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 8, 2013)

Sounds like baby was moving a joint there maybe, like a knee or something? I'm just going off my own pregnancy experience as I haven't had a lot of pregnant horse experience.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh, and thanks for the link! I've bookmarked her!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 8, 2013)

Yes I bet it was the foal doing some acrobatics in there. I am glad you managed to get the cam back up, I missed watching her


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank you guys! It was weird, moving in deep and then out. She is still up and eating so I guess all is well lol. Viola, you crack me up. I well remember in a distant memory, a head permanently pushed under my last right side ribs. She is still stubborn. My rib still also sticks out a little lol.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 8, 2013)

Once a foal gets near its delvery position (back down against mares tummy) any movement seen near the flank/in front of the mare's hip is usually caused by a foal's foot, so maybe this is what you were seeing?


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 8, 2013)

Ooh, I hope so, but it was a large area about the size of both your hands spread out, and it was on both flanks, or right in front. Mmm, last time she looked like this with her filly, and in my avatar I think the foal was one or two days old so you can see the deflation lol.




she foaled on the 24th. The first foal she had a deep V that one was a colt.


----------



## cassie (Apr 8, 2013)

wow she is such a pretty mare! and I love her colouring!



I love bay pinto's!

do you have any recent pics of her for us to see?


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh, thank you! I love pinto bays too! My daughter is a good photographer and took some good pics of her playing with Music last month. Her hairy self being friskity.










We were laughing at her bouncy belly when she was trotting away from us, it was like a huge balloon sticking out either side bouncing up and down like in slo mo. Poor Missy. She is a real sweetheart and just loves children! I took her to the local Therapeutic Riding group to help the real small children learn not to be afraid of big horses.


----------



## cassie (Apr 9, 2013)

what a fantastic idea



I'd love to do something similar with my mini's those who say they aren't good for anything are soooooo wrong!! she looks lilke she is having a great time in all that snow! sh has been really quiet so far tonight... nothing much going on, just cooking that baby to perfection


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 9, 2013)

Missymama is back to throwing food fits. She threw her breakfast in the dirt, so I moved her barrel back in, now she is pawing at it and shaking her head. She is a demanding, grumpy, drama queen lately. She is hating the wind too and I don't blame her. Maybe she will think about getting this foaling over with soon.


----------



##  (Apr 9, 2013)

She is sooooooo pretty! And a typical lady -- birth the children and hold down a job too!!

Come on little momma -- we're watching you and can't wait to see that precious little one!


----------



## cassie (Apr 9, 2013)

how is she looking tonight Becky?


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 10, 2013)

Geez, I am running around so much I can't keep up with myself and just saw this. Missy today has a belly a little lower. Uhm, I need to go check on her again, what a day! I do post on facebook if ya can jump there sometimes, relatives and such stay on there for general updates. Our wind came back, I also took out a loan and bought Missy a new bale of fresh, soft Timothy hay she likes better than the other (at least last night!), she left most of her beet pulp this morning. AWH! Her supplements are in it and she has to eat it. I don't know what is going on with her appetite. Anyway, I just remembered I haven't called the vet yet. I need to just in case she doesn't bag up after foaling. I am going to let her out to run around with her buds for awhile too before this evening. I am trying to let her stay out later (lol now I sound like I am talking about my teenage granddaughter) before she gets put up for the night, She seems happier with the two munckin brats outside her stall at night than Mr. Fancyprance. I think I know how she feels lol.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 10, 2013)

Okay I am going to jump in with my girls woohaa and udder pics too. She had definite edema in front of the udder, it is small itself, and not a flat tire. Her belly was down a little and now back up and out. Every time I look at her I jsut have to laugh and pet her because I know she is miserable.

Watch her tummy move between the first two pictures. I don't know why they are sideways I can't correct them.













and a baseline woo hoo shot. She can't squat anymore so I give her sponge baths every other day, she likes them.


----------



## cassie (Apr 10, 2013)

poor thing! its like that movie what to expect when your expecting lol have you seen it? how some of them were absoloutly miserable while pregnant and others were happy as larry and couldn't care less LOL

your poor sweet girl is the miserable one poor thing!

she is looking good though so so pretty!!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 11, 2013)

Lol, no I haven't seen that. I think I lived it, first one was miserable and way overdue, second was a breeze and so easy.

I forget to tell everyone I have texting blocked for now on our cell phones. I have too many phones for the moment, so that little luxury will have to wait. And if anyone has to pay for any long distance call for us, I will be more than happy to reimburse! Done similar before lol.

Yeah, she is a pretty girl. She is such a sweetheart and gentle that's why its kinda funny how grumpy and picky she is. I don't think she likes anything we have. You should see my little barn! We have grass hay mix, alfalfa hay, Timothy hay, Timothy pellets, Timothy cubes, alfalfa cubes, alfalfa pellets, beet pulp, LMF grass formula, LMF alfalfa formula, Omega Horseshine,and Karbo Combo. So she has a big menu. The others drool and wait for her leftovers that either she won't eat or that I drop, on top of their own ration lol. All of a sudden she refuses soaked cubes of any kind




Make that two kinds of Timothy hay, early and midbloom.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 11, 2013)

Does she willingly eat her grain? she has been throwing her hay round all night again.



She had a nice long rest down sternal at around 3.00 am and now at 5.00am she is just stood quietly


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 11, 2013)

thank you Renee. She gets 1/4 cup LMF Super Supplement for a grain/concentrate and she loves it. I started giving her Probios paste too. And yesterday I broke a taboo and gave her a horse treat, she didn't want to go in for the night. I don't know what she wants, the only thing she isn't allowed that the others get is the mix grass hay, and grazing on the spring grass. I let them one at a time for about 15 minutes where she can't see. I really have to watch laminitis on her while pregnant. Her hooves have been great so that issue is under control.

If she was eating like most minis do she would look like a hot air balloon! She is big, nice flesh on her hips, but she doesn't eat a lot. She is one of those rarities that when she is full normally and not pregnant, she leaves the rest. But her alfalfa was always her favorite food, and now she is just isn't liking it much. I forgot to add she has Papaya Juice as well. *sigh*

Called my vet and let her know about her appetite, reminded about her teeth, and no real udder yet.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 11, 2013)

Come on, Missy. Our "first" mare to go went late at 346 days yesterday - a week after the 2nd mare due to foal foaled (on the 2nd). NOW, it's your turn!

Can't wait to see what this one is! Love pintos and seem to also like them in bay - have quite a few myself. Thanks for sharing the sno pics again, LOVED them.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 11, 2013)

Lol, thanks! Maybe she is giving me more time to get ready for anything again lol. Seriously I hope not.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 11, 2013)

My vets called today and we discussed Missy and I am so lucky to have such wonderful, supportive, and knowledgeable vets here! A friend of mine who sells the immune boosting Karbo Combo I use is having a contest on guessing Missy's foaling date, time, and sex lol!

https://www.facebook.com/TheXtraScoop  on facebook soon.

It would be a great way to get started on this wonderful product. Hey, Missy was only bred once, one time, so that speaks volumes. Not that it was planned.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 12, 2013)

Update! Missy has more edema in front of and around her little, tiny udder!! I am so excited! don't really know why, I realize that foal has to come out sooner or later.


----------



## teng (Apr 12, 2013)

We have edema too



well Glitter has !

I think the race is on between Missy and Glitter







rubyviewminis said:


> Update! Missy has more edema in front of and around her little, tiny udder!! I am so excited! don't really know why, I realize that foal has to come out sooner or later.


----------



##  (Apr 12, 2013)

So.....another race is started !!!!!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 12, 2013)

Even more excited! She stayed like that till this morning and all day today!! Can't wait to feel boobies this evening. I have had to restrain myself. HOpe soon I have something to test.

Has Glitter foaled before, I forgot if you mentioned it or not.


----------



## teng (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes she has, 2 previous foals but not with me.

I bought her in foal 2 years ago but by the time we'd arranged transport she foaled a beautiful smoky black filly and then had to wait another few weeks to transport them both to me, it was well worth the wait !



rubyviewminis said:


> Even more excited! She stayed like that till this morning and all day today!! Can't wait to feel boobies this evening. I have had to restrain myself. HOpe soon I have something to test.
> 
> Has Glitter foaled before, I forgot if you mentioned it or not.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 13, 2013)

Boy, talk about similar horses! I bought Missy bred, she foaled there, I didn't want the foal. But they had an outstanding stallion and I paid to have her bred again months later, and when the first was weaned we went and picked her up. They said they didn't think she was bred so we didn't expect anything lol. This is her 3rd foal too, an oopsy. I don't want to breed and thus had Masq gelded. But her breeder gave me all the notes on her first pregnancy which really helped, so now I have a little bit of history to go by.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 13, 2013)

Okay, Angel rescued me and got my cam back up. We have tremendous winds here and I was doing updates after my Adobe Reader and Firefox both crashed. Then I couldn't get the Flash Encoder to stream. Anyway, Missy is the same, right now her stall is stripped and drying. She is out in the wind playing with her buds *shrugs*


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 13, 2013)

We have a definite small bag, and lots of edema. I am going to start wearing my clothes to bed, I think she will be foaling anywhere from tomorrow to 5 days from now. Hope she doesn't go any more than that.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 14, 2013)

That is great news




She is restless tonight. It's 3.45 am and she can't stand still in one place for long.

4.40 am and she has just gone down sternal


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you Renee'. I turned in at 12:30, couldn't stay awake. This morning I left her in longer because she was sleeping laying sternal. After she ate breakfast she laid down again, so I sat next to her and we visited, shared scratches, and she slept some more. Then she tried sleeping flat out, but couldn't stay that way long, I think the foal is in an uncomfortable position, then she would sleep sternal again. We both enjoyed the warmer sun and no wind for a change. She rested with me for over an hour, so maybe she is getting geared up!

Hubby was sent to town for groceries, as I won't leave her lol. As good an excuse as "kitty on lap paralysis" is.


----------



##  (Apr 14, 2013)

I've been away all weekend, and was upset about missing the mares here. But I see, I haven't missed this pretty girl!! Sounds like it's getting exciting! Can't wait!


----------



## cassie (Apr 14, 2013)

just signing back iin from also being away this weekend and am ready for your pretty girl to have her baby,

she is looking a lot more slab sided to me today... so you might be right about seeing a baby soon!  here's hoping!!


----------



## amystours (Apr 15, 2013)

rubyviewminis said:


> As good an excuse as "kitty on lap paralysis" is.


Oh my!!! We all suffer from that around here!! Lol


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 15, 2013)

Well, her tummy is still out and up. No changes, BUT her udder is the same and has not gone down. She is really agitated or something tonight. She has lots of hay, different kinds to choose from but she is not acting happy. I am thinking she is frustrated because her teeth most likely have points in the back. She was very uncomfortable all am, and tired. Hope poor baby gets some sleep. I sure need to, keeping the pj's on.

What have some of you guys done as far as boots or shoes for mid nighttime barn runs for foaling? I don't know what to have near the door, it will probably be my slippers again! Hope she picks a nice warm afternoon lol. Mmmm, should I sleep in socks?


----------



## cassie (Apr 15, 2013)

lol you are funny! LOL I think gumboots or something slip on and easy to grab would be best, my first mare foaled so early I still had my joggers on so that was fine lol second mare I had just jumped out of the shower and didn't have any shoes on LOL (she wasn't my mare so I wanted to get out there asap, I didn't worry about shoes LOL) she is looking pretty calm to me atm, a little shifty in the legs but not seemingly uncomfortable....


----------



## Eagle (Apr 15, 2013)

I use crocs when I run outside quick, they take a second to slip on





Nearly 11.00 pm and all is quiet


----------



##  (Apr 15, 2013)

rubyviewminis said:


> Well, her tummy is still out and up. No changes, BUT her udder is the same and has not gone down. She is really agitated or something tonight. She has lots of hay, different kinds to choose from but she is not acting happy. I am thinking she is frustrated because her teeth most likely have points in the back. She was very uncomfortable all am, and tired. Hope poor baby gets some sleep. I sure need to, keeping the pj's on.
> 
> What have some of you guys done as far as boots or shoes for mid nighttime barn runs for foaling? I don't know what to have near the door, it will probably be my slippers again! Hope she picks a nice warm afternoon lol. Mmmm, should I sleep in socks?


Just thinking "out loud" here, but perhaps because we know she has some serious mouth problems that can't be fixed until after she foals, have you tried making her some "slop" foods that she doesn't really have to chew? Perhaps that would be easier on her little mouth, and still get the food in. Maybe it would entice her since it wouldn't hurt to eat it?

I'm bad here, because I just go out and live in flip-flops, since foals were born here when it was quite warm.

Keep us posted, I'm hoping she goes quickly for you! Come on little momma -- the faster you have this little one, the faster you can get your teeth fixed and the pain gone! PLUS, we Aunties want to see what you're hiding in there!!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 15, 2013)

Awh, thanks guys. Darn it snowed last night, but snow or not I might be running to the stall in socks or slippers lol.

Diane, most of the time she absolutely detests sloppy yet warmed beet pulp, pellets, cubes *rolling eyes*. I have even tried cold water. Once in awhile she likes it, but I think her mouth (maybe not) and the pregnancy are really riling her.

I am so mad at that other vet. Twice telling me her teeth were fine, and then we see points while she is pregnant with this wonderful vet I have.

Well better get out there again and pamper my little angel.


----------



## JAX (Apr 15, 2013)

JMHO here but *most* vets know very little about horses teeth around here anyway. Just imagine going to your family doctor to have him check your teeth... If I suspect teeth issues I call in an equine dentist instead of a vet. I do know of two vets in my area that do specialize in equine teeth and went to same school as the E-dentist. One will not work on minis as she does not have the proper tools and the other I only use if I believe the horse must be sedated. She is good but about three times the price of the E-dentist. Good Luck with your girl.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 15, 2013)

True. Not too far in the distance is an Equine Dental Colledge in Idaho. But we are pretty remote, I tried to get one here many times, its just too far from civilization. The two vets I have now are very knowledgeable, and they take the time to practice on the side of caution, and learn with my minis. I have the mini equipment and they sure appreciate it. So far the work they have done for us has been very good, this other one *rolls eyes*. He was the only one I knew of and we had nothing but complications with everything he did with my minis. Nice person, but not-so-good vet.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 15, 2013)

I wasn't watching much the last two hours, just now I saw her yawning. Has anyone else seen her yawning today?


----------



## Eagle (Apr 15, 2013)

no sorry, I have just put the kids to bed now. I feel like a drink, is it wine o'clock yet?


----------



## teng (Apr 15, 2013)

It definitely is in the UK - I may join you !!


----------



##  (Apr 15, 2013)

Wine o'clock here now in the States, too!! And I'm raising my glass to all these fine ladies!!


----------



## cassie (Apr 15, 2013)

lol have some wine for me too ladies, its not wine o clock here yet lol I think I would get in trouble if I was caught with wine at work LOL....

how is she looking tonight Becky?


----------



## Eagle (Apr 16, 2013)

lol I don't want you to get in trouble Cassie so no wine for you


----------



## cassie (Apr 16, 2013)

a few more hours and it will be wine time for me lol


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 16, 2013)

Since I missed the posts yesterday, I now have to wait HOURS for wine o'clock today.

Been watching her most of last night and this morning. She doesn't know what she wants poor baby. Throwing hay seems to be a favorite pasttime, redecorating. That edema is very hard and hot feeling, but until I actually go check her she has been the same. Missy likes to take her time on everything to make sure it's done right



If we alternate her hay, and throw one type on the mat next to her little barrel, she loves it.

Cold and skiffs of snow all day, probably breezy too again. Winds are under *blow off your roof* speed so it is a breeze.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 16, 2013)

ahhh, another baby we are waiting for!

Hmmm, don't kno why, but always thought Nevada was a "warm" state. Guess that was wrong. LOL...


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 16, 2013)

Hahaha! Me too until I ended up here. Course we are in the far northeastern area. Las Vegas area, well from Reno across and down it is very hot. Hot desert, and up here a high cold desert. But last summer nearly killed me it was so miserably hot! I did no training or much fun with the horses because I just couldn't take the heat. And now we have had a lovely snowey winter. It snowed from December 13 until March. It finally melted off in March and then we had a lake of mud. At least the snow this last week hasn't accumulated. Me thinks me hates this state too. I miss Colorado!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 16, 2013)

How about some new pics to take your mind of the snow






I won't be able to watch Miss Fidget Pants tonight. Sorry


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 16, 2013)

Okey dokey. Need to go annoy her anyway



.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 16, 2013)

Well, Missy really wanted lovin this afternoon, and she is favoring her left hind, I think a nerve is being pinched there. Her haunch was quivering and the foal was doing gymnastics on that side. He tummy is _slightly_ lower.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 17, 2013)

2.40 am and she is eating her hay


----------



## teng (Apr 17, 2013)

We have a little more development in the 'bag' area Becky, how's Missy's bag ??


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 17, 2013)

*sigh* the same.

I was watching another mare foal last evening and keeping an eye on two more with Missy, then I pass out asleep so I get behind on here.

I must say that I can't say enough good things about Marewatchers! I can fit up to 6 barn cams on my screen to watch, as we watch for each other, and they really take care of you! I get all sorts of goodies and all the farms-in-waiting are such nice people.

Every morning and evening I wait with baited breath, anticipation, and nervous excitement, to go out and feel boobies. Sleep with my watch on, eyeglasses lined up on the nightstand along with snow boots and foaling kits #2 & 3 on a table waist high by the door. Don't want to do any bending down that might take extra time. Rats! I forgot to fill the jug with hot water last night!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 17, 2013)

We have changes!! Just in the last two hours the edema moved into her bag (didn't feel like much) but when I looked at these pictures I thought, Wow! Medium bag, and its not fluctuating. She always means business when it comes to her udder lol. This is what I have been waiting for. Think I should put warm rags on her udder and try to express milk to test?

Also I noticed yesterday evening, but wanted to make sure, her croup is sunk in, see it? Her tummy is a tad bit lower too. Now remember, first foal she had a deep, deep V belly. Last foal, none. She was just round and her flanks and croup were filled in so that she looked like a balloon, and it didn't change. So so far we have a 'tween belly




















Oops! Other mama.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow she is coming along wonderfully, her tummy looks good and her udder is nearly there



I see a sunken croup too. Yippeee not long now


----------



## teng (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh wow, you'll definetley be seeing Missy's foal before we see Glitter's, that bag is progressing quickly !

Missy and Glitter are very similar in shape, what height is she ?

her mane is beautiful


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm expecting a baby announcement any minute!! She looks almost ready to go!





Good luck!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 17, 2013)

teng she is 33 inches exactly. She loves to have her tail primped and have her mane combed or fingered, but lord help you if you even think of a braid or banding in her mane at all! We just had some children visiting and they were all over Missy. Missy LOVES children!

I'm getting scared now. Pit of my stomach is lurching. Wish I could get one of you to *attend* for me. That last foaling took years off my lifespan!


----------



##  (Apr 17, 2013)

YOU are going to do just fine!! We're here if you need us. I've been known to give out my phone number -- which is 863-990-3210, if you need some extra help in the stall. I've "attended" several birth here via cell phone. But I KNOW you're going to do just fine, and that pretty little one will be arriving safely!!! (And it looks like sooner rather than later!!)


----------



## Eagle (Apr 17, 2013)

Diane you are such a wonderful Aunty to us all



Becky Missy will do just fine so don't worry, we are all here to help, I will be watching her as much as I can during the night for you.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you so much! Thank you!


----------



## cassie (Apr 17, 2013)

wow, she looks almost ready to pop!

Diane you are such a caring wonderful lady, and we have all learnt soo much from you. thank you for everything you give to each one of us! (same goes to Renee and Anna!! <3)

I'm watching during your night also Becky, so if you need to catch a nap at all please let me know and i will make sure my eyes are glued to the screen!

it won't be too long now and you will see her gorgeous HEALTHY baby!


----------



## cassie (Apr 17, 2013)

cam is down Becky...


----------



##  (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you for your very kind words!! I'm just here to help out all I can, as I know in our hearts we just want to get these little ones safely on the ground!!


----------



##  (Apr 17, 2013)

Cam is down for me, too!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 17, 2013)

Rats, my fault. Sue McCoy called and let me know. I accidentally clicked it off earlier, brought it back up I thought. But I had 5 pop ups on my screen and Missy in the corner and didn't notice the encoder was off. I was too busy watching foals foaling lol. Thanks guys. Thanks isn't enough to convey my gratitude.


----------



## cassie (Apr 17, 2013)

hey Becky, did you get my text msg?


----------



##  (Apr 18, 2013)

Pretty little momma standing so nicely in her stall!! What a good girl!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 18, 2013)

Cassie, my text messaging is blocked for now. I have too many phones I am paying for lol. I try to check here and Marewatchers, but the 'puter isn't in view at night, I watch Missy on a big television with another barn cam, and I try to peek frequently on a few other friends and mama's-in-waiting.





Missy wanted to stay in her stall today and this evening. Unusual, but then it was really cold and breezy with snowflakes here and there. I tell ya, those darn chickens were out again,and we were replacing light bulbs in their little waterers, and tucking all the others in. It was exhausting in this weather! Shoot, it warmed up and then two weeks of *get out the parka's and snow shovels* again! I have a brooder lamp in her stall with a 25 watt bulb going, I also have a red heat lamp just in case, leftover from chicks, but I wouldn't leave it without watching them constantly.

I need to face plant in the bed. Me 'n kitteh, hubby likes a full night sleep lol, so he is in the guest room. Hope (kitteh), had better not hog the pillow again. She is tiny, but once she becomes a disc, it is pretty permanent. I need sleep, hope someone has time to watch for awhile. Just ringy dingy me if Missy tries anything tonight. I really don't think she will.


----------



##  (Apr 18, 2013)

She was a good girl all night -- at least the times I checked on her! Hope you got some good sleep!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 18, 2013)

Yeo I had her up all night too and nothing much to report

other than she loves to stretch


----------



## cassie (Apr 18, 2013)

Ok that's good to know



I thought I would send a test text lol but ill just call you in future



is home or mobile best one to call when it finally happens?!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you Aunties! I woke early to a beautiful sunny yet freezing morning lol. Got some sleep, but woke to a blasting headache. Coffee took care of that.

I have been busy watching our latest tragedy in Texas. God bless all were hurt and their families.

Hoping Missymama foals today. Hey, seems the other mares around this board were accomodating their caretakers! Day 355.

Not fully awake, Cassie I keep my cell glued to me and I usually forget to take the other wireless home phone out with me. But I am sticking close to the house, darn, I NEED to go grocery shopping lol. Dan has tried on short trips, but a full on shopping trip, well we know how that would go lol.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 18, 2013)

I am going to be doing updates and will have the cam down. Then visitin' Missy. She has a definite V belly just since this morning! Hope I can stay up tonight.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 18, 2013)

Back up, at least I hope so.


----------



## cassie (Apr 19, 2013)

hey Missy is yawning... thats new for her!! I'll keep my eye on her


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 19, 2013)

time to faceplant in bed at 2 am. missy eating and dozing. Night all.


----------



## cassie (Apr 19, 2013)

Sorry becky, I won't be able to watch anymore I'm at a friends house ATM I'm sure Renee should be hanging around somewhere though


----------



##  (Apr 19, 2013)

She's been a good girl all night!!


----------



##  (Apr 19, 2013)

Awwwwww, Missy getting some good loving and scratches!!! _(and a quick check!)_


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 19, 2013)

Hahaha. Her V went back up a tad, and rounded again, not unusual considering last pregnancy. But, does that indicate a foal not in position again?

Very windy again so she will probably stay in more today. She has in and out privileges. I have my binoculars even tho she is 80 feet away. She slept a lot yesterday in the sun and last night. Music kept nuzzling her from one end to the other yesterday when she was laying down and I laughed when she kept shaking her head at him. So he was sequestered elsewhere.

I changed our spring shots appt. for today to tomorrow so our vet could come out here instead. They are only 3 minutes away, but I know dh would be taken advantage of if I had him take the little rats there lol while I babysit. And I don't dare leave him here to babysit. It would just be too much instruction to cram into his head. They can't believe Missy hasn't foaled. I also have a list now of people who want to be called when the foal gets here



.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 19, 2013)

Okay need extra eyes and here is why, I only got 3 hours sleep last night (got a lot done tho) and she was out running around and bucking and feeling good in those winds today. Well, tonight she has more edema in front of the medium bag, like a big hard grapefruit on one side, a little across. Her medium bag has not gone down with the exercise, like I said, she means it when it comes to her udder. I couldn't express anything no matter what, could hardly with her last pregnancy. I left her along. Nipples still not filled and pointed in BUT, she is known to change in an hour and get ready to foal. I don't know if I can get up with an alarm tonight to check her, I sure will try. Her udder is so strange this time. it isn't a round little thing like before, seems to be just one giant belly/udder and all along her underside lol. I cant' believe she is going this long!


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 19, 2013)

I have her cam up and will check her when I check our mares. That is when Dancer's alarm wakes me up, which is usually about every 1-2 hours each night.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks so much. Turning in now, had to watch Nellie and her little cutie pie!


----------



## blazingstarranch (Apr 20, 2013)

I will check in as well, we have another mare to watch tonight. No sleep for the weary...or was it the wicked?


----------



##  (Apr 20, 2013)

She did fine all night! I hope you got some rest and feel more awake this morning. I had her up all night, and all looked good!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 20, 2013)

THANK YOU!!! Yes I got some good sleep after watching Nellie's foal come into the world lol. Wow, I also checked her bag just before turning in, couldn't wait. And she was screaming at me to get her more hay! She was eating like crazy last night. Even though it was raining hard, it wasn't cold out. Vet coming in about 6 hours, would be nice if she would consider doing her duty by then, or then lol. My brain can think this morning. Will let you know if her bag is bigger or any other changes.


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 20, 2013)

Yes, every time I checked in she was eating!!!


----------



##  (Apr 20, 2013)

Stocking up on those calories she'll be burning during foaling!! Come on little lady -- eat to your heart's desire -- then SHOW US THAT BABY!!!!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 20, 2013)

She was down sternal for quite a long time which she hasn't done in a long time, maybe whilst she was outside running a muck she pushed baby into a more comfy position.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 20, 2013)

I sure hope so! Come on, sweety, have that baby!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 20, 2013)

There is no smiley for me. Well, nuttin new. Doc wanted to look at her and he couldn't get anything out of her udder either, so I didn't feel so incompetent lol. I barely could with her the last time. Anyway, he noticed the edema, she feels and looks like two elongated swellings not a rounded udder, and he said she has a few days to go. OR, could surprise us both and bag up and foal, but he really thinks she has a few days. He has a stallion station and does AI for APHA & AQHA, and he has taken a special interest in dentistry so I can always depend on him in that too. He looked at all their mouths very closely, I am so lucky to have him and his associate. She had specialized in diet and nutrition and she too is a wonderful vet!

Then he looked at our little camera set up, visited, he loves my minis and always remarks how well mannered they are




. Then he kidded me about Missy going into another year with her gestation.

I love all the little foals we get to watch here! I am still so darn sleepy I don't think I can stay up much.


----------



## blazingstarranch (Apr 20, 2013)

Boy I hear that. It's been days since I've slept...I think I just saw a pink elephant hahahaha....hang in there!!!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 20, 2013)

Do you have any more due?


----------



##  (Apr 20, 2013)

Sounds like you vet is a good person! That's very important!!

Just wish he would float teeth without anesthesia! But, we can't have everything, I guess!

All sounding very promising for you in the upcoming week!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 21, 2013)

Where is the smiley throwing in the towel. All these foals popping out like popcorn! Missy's foal should be ready to drive by the time it gets here.


----------



## cassie (Apr 21, 2013)

oh Becky, it must be hard for you but hang in there, Missy is going to have her foal sooner rather then later! and you will forget all these sleepy nights when you get to play with your gorgeous new little foal! hang in there!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 21, 2013)

2.30 am Missy is eating


----------



## Eagle (Apr 21, 2013)

OMG what a sly fox, I went for a cigarette and come back and there is a baby CONGTAS Becky


----------



## Eagle (Apr 21, 2013)

Looks to be all white with a bit of colour on it's head



How was that for a brisk awakening Becky



You were out there in a flash, "high five" sister


----------



## Eagle (Apr 21, 2013)

Missy doesn't seem that bothered about baby, she is just straight back to eating





Good girl Missy, now she is stood perfectly still letting baby find the milk bar


----------



## Eagle (Apr 21, 2013)

O.K Becky, you have been out there for an hour now, I want pics and an update


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 21, 2013)

Congrats!! I kept an eye on her and last checked around 4 AM and she was doing NOTHING. Then I check back a bit ago and there is a foal in there... Maybe there is hope for Dancer??


----------



## Eagle (Apr 21, 2013)

This is daddy,






Hard to believe you have a nearly all white foal out of these 2, Don't you just love these minis and their crazy colours. Becky you must be over the moon





Now hurry up with those pics


----------



## cassie (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh my gosh yay missy!! See we told you not to worry becky lol

Congratulations! Will have to check in. In the morning as I can't watch on my phone, can't wait for piccies



)


----------



## Eagle (Apr 21, 2013)

Cassie do youhave Puffin? You can see Marewatchers with it


----------



##  (Apr 21, 2013)

rubyviewminis said:


> Where is the smiley throwing in the towel. All these foals popping out like popcorn! Missy's foal should be ready to drive by the time it gets here.




So, I'm very interested.......can it drive???


----------



##  (Apr 21, 2013)

I too checked during the night and nothing! My horrid cold has me a bit laid up and the medicine makes me sleep -- so didn't see the birth!

WONDERFUL!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

I don't see you out there playing -- so there better be some pictures soon!!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 21, 2013)

LOL, OMG, Dear Lord, Thank you Renee Thank you Renee Thank you!!!!! I actually stumbled over my boots, the cat ended up somewhere, don't know where, then I hit the darn door, ran out screaming Dan, Missy Foaled and as I ran out I heard lots of feet stomping and banging from his end lol. I can't quit crying and shaking. She is either a bay or sorrel tovero FILLY! I am not sure if that was a wisp of black in her teeny forelock will have to see. She looks to have brown eyes which is what I was hoping for. This Nevada climate is hard on blue eyed horses. Actually the color calculator's all said biggest percentage was a bay or sorrel tovero. She pooed 3 times, and drank good. Missy's udder is the same but she has a lot of colostrum.

Sneaky stinker!!! Sue called just as I was getting ready for sleep earlier, checked on Missy, nada, nuttin. Then I stayed up longer watching her, eating, sighing, eating. Went out twice more and just looked through the stall gate, nada, nuttin, just eating. FINALLY I actually fell asleep petting kitty on the bed watching Missy around 3:00am, nada, nuttin. When I got to the stall that baby was nickering real loud lol, announcing herself into the world!

My vet just called and said I was right, she bags up and foals in a flash and she picked the best warmest day of the week to foal lol. He is coming out to do a blood test in the morning unless I notice something. And he wants to look at the placenta cause mostly I told him the inner placental membrane has little long wart looking things on it? About 5, otherwise it looks healthy. Anyone ever see that? Okay, okay here she is, unless I was so bleary eyed I made a mistake, She has Masq's face, here is Missy's little filly:


----------



## ratzo155 (Apr 21, 2013)

Congratulations!!!! She is beautiful!


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 21, 2013)

What you are seeing on the placenta is likely a hippomane - Google it. Perfectly normal.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh wow she is adorable



Becky I have never seen such a sneaky mare, I had her up full screen all night and she was no different than any other night. I looked at her eating then went outside to smoke, I can't have been more than 5 minutes cos it is cold and so I didn't hang around. I came in and sat down in front of her and thought "what is she doing"? She hadn't been down all night and It took me a second to work out which end was her head and then OMG there was something moving under her tail. PANICCCC

It took me a few attempts to dial the right number. Lol my hands were shaking.

I loved the way when I told you on the phone that Missy had foaled you replied "What!" I could just see you bolting upright. Lol

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



##  (Apr 21, 2013)

Beautiful Sorrey/Chestnut tobiano overo filly! OUTSTANDING!!

And as Mary said, hippomane -- perfectly normal! It's like a "sack" of debris collected during the pregnancy and thought to be deposits from the fetal urine and cells. Histologically, it appears to be a concentric deposition like a urinary calculi -- so no worries there!

She's simply beautiful. So do you remember how tired you were? Or are you enjoying the "moment" ?? She's beautiful!

Now don't forget to post her baby pictures in our album!! _(I always say it, but very few remember to do it! Humph!)_


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 21, 2013)

Congratulations, the wait it finally over. We still have two more. Thankfully, you didn't have the colt fairy, since so many colts are dropping this year. She is pretty. I would like to know how you got a tovero. Is the sire a overo?


----------



## teng (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh wow what a beautiful filly, many congratulations


----------



##  (Apr 21, 2013)

Magic Marker Minis said:


> Congratulations, the wait it finally over. We still have two more. Thankfully, you didn't have the colt fairy, since so many colts are dropping this year. She is pretty. I would like to know how you got a tovero. Is the sire a overo?


Obviously carrying overo -- look at that gorgeous face he has! Looks like some Sabino in there too!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh my! I can't believe that much white came out of those two either! Congratulations! I'm so glad that it went smoothly!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 21, 2013)

Well she is SORREL, has a chest shield so cute, its a line across, a spot on the bottom of her neck. She has BLUE eyes! she is 24 " tall or very close. But expected with her being overdue or Missy's type of duedate lol. Her hooves a really long, but we will file them tomorrow after she is outside and wears those golden slippers off, so she can walk upright. Very straight legs, and she is so sweet! Just calm and sweet! I had to force myself outta there to let them get some bonding and rest again.

Masq is a Bay Sabino Splash and Missy is a Bay Sabino Tobiano, this baby looks to be sorrel splash sabino tobiano or medicine hat tovero. The color calculator had given a high percentage for sorrel or bay tovero so I expected it. She has such a dishy face, little spots on those pink lips, and her whole head is Masq lol!

I know Renee!! She did the same thing last time. Staring out the stall door all night, went o get my pants on, maybe 3 minutes tops.



I also looked then at the monitor and saw her laying down and flew out there, the head was out already! S h e k n o w s w e a r e n o t w a t c h i n g!

Thanks Diane, I forgot about the album. I will also get dry fluffy pics tomorrow and post. Wish we had more green than our postage stamp lawn. Goodnight all! Thank you Renee, I am forever grateful!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 21, 2013)

You are forever welcome Becky, that is what us Aunties are here for. High Five girls, another baby safely on the ground.


----------



## blazingstarranch (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh what a lovely little girl! And a tovero with brown eyes, and that much white-amazing! So happy she is here and healthy, congratulations...


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 21, 2013)

Congratulations on your wildly-marked, *beautiful filly!! *So glad everything went smoothly too!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 21, 2013)

Congrats!!!! So glad everything turned out good!!


----------



##  (Apr 21, 2013)

Eagle said:


> You are forever welcome Becky, that is what us Aunties are here for. High Five girls, another baby safely on the ground.



High Five back at ya!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 21, 2013)

She has bright definite blue eyes, so she also inherited Masq's splash. Her head is Masq all over again lol. Couldn't sleep cause people keep calling to buy eggs so I am headed to town with dh to do real woman's shopping and eat out. I can't remember when I last was gone lol. I prefer to stay here anyway with my furry friends.

She was overdue so keep in mind, but she measured 24" and her canon was 8 " if I did it right middle of knee to coronet.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 21, 2013)

WOW!! just read through 3 pages!! Many, many CONGRATULATIONS Becky, and well done to a very sneaky Missy! LOL!! What a perfect little filly - love her colouring too.





Renee, that's the perfect example to us all of what happens when one just HAS to leave the cam screen for the dreaded weed!! LOL!!

Cant wait for some outside pics - hope the weather stays good for them Becky.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 21, 2013)

Lol Anna, I have seen some fast foalers but never one that can foal faster than it takes to smoke on a freezing day! Let that be a lesson to us all, smoking can be dangerous in foaling season. ROFL


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 21, 2013)

congrats what a beautiful little girl

yes Renee' smoking can be dangerous to foaling season -but necessary for the nerves of foaling season. LOL


----------



## cassie (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh my gosh she is stunning!!! Congratulations becky! I know you are thrilled with your gorgeous blue eyes baby! She is beyond cute!! Well done Renee!


----------



## countrymini (Apr 21, 2013)

Congrats!!! She is gorgeous, and boy is mum a SNEAK!!!! lol


----------



## lexischase (Apr 21, 2013)

What a stunning filly! Big congratulations! Requesting more photos when you have the time


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 21, 2013)

Bwahahah, heheheh! I am over the moon. We laugh every time she crinkles up her eyes to look at us, it's Masq! May this be a sneaky mare lesson to all. Maybe a solution would be to secure harness straps of bells over every inch of their body lol. Isn't her hot pink blankie cute? My daughter's and thank you Sue for offering another blanket so much.

Her hooves are really really long so she is back but not down on all fours, golden slippers still on on the soft hay. I will ask my vet in the morning, but we want to file the extra inch she has off, at least what we see when she has some wear by tomorrow.

By the way, I have been so sleep deprived for a month now I don't make sense to me, and when I called my phone Co. they said I didn't have messaging receiving whatever. I was being charged so had it blocked. Well, turns out today I am getting all kinds of texts and hubby looked it up and said we do in the plan and he had thought so. I have been so unorganized over this little girl all month. So I have read all the sent text messages everyone lol.

She and Music and Masq should be the same size, she would be a cute match as a driving team with black Music, and I love Willie Nelson's song A Horse Called Music, so that and because she is sorrel with blue eyes too we would like to introduce,

Rubyviews Sinnamon Skye - barn name Skye and she has black eyeliner on the left and a shield in a bar across her chest, the hat, and a spot on her left neck.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 21, 2013)

What a pretty, pretty girl! I wanted more white on some fo mine, but ... ya' know, you can have that one. That's a lot of white!!

Love the markings though. Congrats on a safe foaling.


----------



## cassie (Apr 21, 2013)

wow love her name! and love her! what a beautiful upright dainty little princess! very worth the wait hey Becky? lol


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 22, 2013)

Oh those pics are just fabulous - what a gorgeous little poppet. Love the name you have chosen too! I'm sure her little feet will sort themselves as soon as she can ge out and about for a couple of days.

Bet you are enjoying your sleep after this long month of watching.


----------



##  (Apr 22, 2013)

LOVE these pictures! She's a stunner for sure and LOVE the name!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 22, 2013)

Skye has taken her pj's off


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 22, 2013)

What a doll baby!!! Congratulations!!! (Love the name!)


----------



## Eagle (Apr 22, 2013)

Becky I saw you in her stall straight after I sent you a message, where you already awake?


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 22, 2013)

Renee, did you mean today? The phone rang one time and I don't see a message, but I have been known to be pretty ignorant about my new cell phone too.

Skye's IGg came back way over 800! Missy broke my heart. She is so mad at me for letting strangers touch her baby, and then make her stay outside while I cleaned her stall that she won't look at me. I apologized and apologized. Lol, my vet and his asst. couldn't get over Skye. They never get mini foals here, they are used to large foals. He couldn't get over her straight legs considering the length of gestation, and he had expected a dystocia, and Missy getting no milk in. She fooled us all. I have to laugh. Once again he asked me, "Now, she was bred only one time? One time, not one day?" Lol, then shook his head and said laughing that that would never happen if you tried on purpose lol. He has some mares he is doing AI on and they are having a time getting them pregnant. Then they took lots of pictures.

Yeah, I thought I was hallucinating when I got up and her blankie was off. Dan then called and said she had it off so when he left for work he went and got it. Ya know it isn't real cold, but the wind started again and Skye had the blanket on, yet when I finally got them back in she was shivering. So now with her sweater and in she is fine. I think Missy knew she was cold. Skye was having such fun running all over and trying to buck!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 22, 2013)

I was worried she might get cold as it is freezing here again. She is such a beauty no wonder your vets were in awe.


----------



## cassie (Apr 23, 2013)

she is too beautiful! love her little head! what a clever little minx lol


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you guys. I just ordered her some *custom* blankies just for her. Her little sweater is a little small, the blanket is a little big lol. I finally got to sit down and watch her drive her mama crazy lol. Dan sits in his recliner watching her on our older big tv the other cam is on and just laughs at her antics. Who needs Direct tv?


----------



##  (Apr 23, 2013)

No one when there is a new foal on the ground!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 23, 2013)

And such a pretty little foal as well!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 23, 2013)

Ditto


----------



## little lady (Apr 23, 2013)

Congrats! I would have to say she sure was worth the wait...simply gorgeous!


----------



## Jade10 (Apr 23, 2013)

She is just gorgeous!!


----------



## chandab (Apr 23, 2013)

Congrats! What a little doll.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes Missy and Masq seemed to know what they were doing lol. I was going to catch up on sleep but last night watched two others born. Well one, Waypego's cam went down just as she was going to foal but Sue was there and they had a beautiful black pinto colt.

I cant' get anything done with them running back and forth by the kitchen window! So cute! Mom is still mad at me.


----------



##  (Apr 25, 2013)

So how's our precious little one?


----------



## rubyviewminis (May 3, 2013)

Wow this is Fertile Mertile Acres lol. My little *other* mini mama, one of my banty hens just hatched two teeny weeny chicks out! I couldn't believe it! She is so young and broody so I, (being a smart *#$), put some of the extra banty eggs under her to make her happy. Well I was going to start throwing out eggs Monday and I noticed she gave the the *more intense* stink eye today. Looked under her and there was a yellow chick under one wing and a black chick under the other wing. Soooo cute!! I couldn't look for more cause she was so upset, and she really had herself pressed down into those eggs. Lord, I don't need more chickens, like I didn't need another horse lol, but love them all!!

Skye is filthy, onery, and adorable. She runs everywhere. She thinks it is cool to run under the gate hot wire to daddy's pen, and she discovered her tongue last week. So that little pink tongue is stuck out the side most of the time with her chewing on it. I powder her butt and face with My Pony Sunblock every day. We had a hot few days, then freezing temps so i put her new cute little blankie on and it is too small to! Now it's pretty warm out again. Northern Nevada weather! We have had a steady stream of visitors for Miss Skye.

I will be shutting down our Marewatchers cam soon, and wanted to say that Angel at Marewatchers has been wonderful and took care of everything for me. The service was unmatched and excellent, and in my opinion they are the best. Soooo many nice features to their site and so inexpensive!


----------



##  (May 3, 2013)

What wonderful pictures!! She's such a beautiful girl!!

So cool about the chicks! Steal a picture when you can -- we love seeing ALL babies!


----------



## Eagle (May 3, 2013)

Thanks for the great update and congrats on your new babies




Skye is adorable



Someone here last year had a baby that used to stick it's tongue out all the time, silly babies.

Make sure you keep the pics coming and don't close us too



Marewatchers is a great service and the cams are wonderfully clear. If I ever get my stuff together and get back into breeding I will move over to them for sure.


----------



## rubyviewminis (May 3, 2013)

Good deal Renee'. She made me the cutest farm page. Here's my little chickadee's. Looks like the other two will hatch too lol. Last thing I need is more shickens lol.

Skye is a doll, and always filthy. I keep her nose powdered and try to keep them in the shade in the day and let them out at night to avoid sunburn but she might have a little blister on her nose. Will try harder.


----------



## Eagle (May 3, 2013)

Oh wow super cuteness overload



thanks for showing us. That is a 5 star residence your feathered babies have there.


----------



## Evelynk2000 (May 3, 2013)

OMG! She's wonderful! Good job, both of you.


----------



##  (May 4, 2013)

Those little chicks are so cute!!! And I'm with Renee -- that's some 5 star hotel !!


----------



## rubyviewminis (May 4, 2013)

*snickering* Dan got a large wood crate from his worksite and duplicated our large laying hen coop. It's so cute! He also made a little *house* to go over my hydrant and I put *mini outhouse* on it. Yep, we are strange all right, and I have an added addiction to chickens and ducks.


----------



##  (May 4, 2013)

PICTURES.....PICTURES!!!!!!!!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 4, 2013)

I guess I missed Skye's birth!! WOW! So beautiful! I can imagine how excited you are! Congrats!


----------



## Eagle (May 4, 2013)

PICTURES PICTURES !


----------



## AnnaC (May 4, 2013)

Oh my, those little chicks are just the cutest ever - Momma chicken is gorgeous too!! And I just love that fabulous little house.





Skye is looking great too - please keep the pictures of her coming. Oh and we need pictures of your other chickens, ducks and their accommodation!!


----------



## rubyviewminis (May 4, 2013)

Okie dokie guys lol. Been busy clipping horses, trying on harness, baby foal things and getting the gardens started. Million things going on. So glad you want pictures. I will be happy to do so. I'm trying not to bother lil mama hen right now, and then dh (pick your word!) spilled her water fountain in there and I had to clean it up and upset her. Her babies were trying to come out and she had a heck of a time getting them all under her wings again until that last egg hatches. I looked an hour ago because that one was put under her 3 days after the others and it was cold. Well, it's pipping!

In other news, Skye's 4 front teeth started coming in yesterday lol. She looks so cute and is trying to constantly use them! Will get pics in the next couple of days.


----------



## rubyviewminis (May 4, 2013)

Open wide!




Daddy's face all over the place!




Yep, that's my little girl


----------



## Eagle (May 5, 2013)

Lol great pics, thanks for sharing



so who is your little girl? Is that your foal from last year? Keep the pics coming.


----------



## rubyviewminis (May 5, 2013)

Our only other foal was in 2010, that is Skye. She's grown a lot lol.


----------



##  (May 5, 2013)

Eagle said:


> Lol great pics, thanks for sharing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Renee -- I think you need more sleep my friend!

This is our beautiful baby growing her first teeth.....remember? They grow so fast!!! She's simply beautiful!!

/monthly_04_2013/post-22149-0-62936100-1366596361_thumb.jpg


----------



## rubyviewminis (May 7, 2013)

Life is almost back to normal with all the tv monitors and wires and camera's back. And as soon as Skye was born, Missy's diet went back to normal (except the fescue mix) just like after foaling Jewel. Such a relief and making life easier since she is happier. Finally completely rested up, I'm getting old, it takes longer lol. I think she still has the record on gestation length for this year doesn't she? We should have a contest on shortest and longest. Actually It is better than normal with all our new little lives here lol. None of you, especially Renee', will ever know how grateful I am for the help and the calls. Thank you aunties!




Mama hen hides her babies fast so I only got a few quick shots. When I first started online forums and facebook (only in the last 4 years) I thought peeps meant chicks lol. I was confused for a long time hehehe. Here are my peeps,


----------



## happy appy (May 7, 2013)

I think ladyk went 359 and I'm following close at 357 today. I can't wait for life to be back to normal!


----------



## rubyviewminis (May 7, 2013)

Lol! 359! I forget who ladyk belongs to.


----------



## happy appy (May 7, 2013)

LadyKminiatures from this site. She is also on Marestare.


----------



## Eagle (May 7, 2013)

This is what we are here and hoping for, look at that little face,

/monthly_05_2013/post-22149-0-42915900-1367941763_thumb.jpg

you are very very welcome. We love what we do and feel like each mare and foal is one of our own. The only reward we ask for (o.k demand) is lots of pics so we can see (our) babies growing up





Those little chicks are adorable and I love how clucky mum is


----------



##  (May 7, 2013)

You are SO right Renee. Look at that little face!! We just love being here, and each one of these precious mares and their babies are just like they are ours. But as Renee says....we do demand pictures -- since we actually can't go out to pasture to watch!!!

She is absolutely beautiful -- and those chicks are so darn cute!!!!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Aug 9, 2013)

Just updating a few pics of the baby Auntie Renee' helped us with! I am convinced if she had not called and woke me up, that Missy would not have stood up hearing me running through gates, and broken the sac. She is such a loving and gentle little filly that we adore! Here they are all meeting my daughter's Irish Wolfhound we babysat last week or so. At 14 weeks she is almost as tall as her mama.


----------



##  (Aug 9, 2013)

Oh, she is just lovely!!! Just a beautiful girl -- so femnine looking and her markings are gorgeous!! Congratulations on how beautiful she is continuing to become!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 10, 2013)

Oh my! She is gorgeous!! What a beautiful little girl - but then she is lucky in that she has a very beautiful Momma!





Thank you so much for the update - hope all is well with you and yours!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Aug 10, 2013)

Thank you, and Missy is so gentle and sweet too.


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 10, 2013)

She is AWESOME!


----------

